# Lovely, Lovely ANISAH took 2 days to make!!!! Thanks Dee.



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes it did, only 2 days to knit up this beauty. When I saw this Dee O'Keefe pattern I just had to make it so, for 2 days I went on a knitting frenzy while DH cooked, cleaned and tiptoed around me. Love that guy!
I used under 3 skeins of Maxima yarn by Manos del Uruguay on U. S. 8 needles ( no wonder it went so fast!). I loved watching how the cable lined one side of this asymmetrical shawl which, paired 
with its laced borders gave it a chic and distinct look and in my humble opinion, great project for an advanced beginner knitter.Lovely, lovely it turned out and a wonderful gift for my dear cousin who 
lives in cold country.

Here is the link to the pattern: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anisah


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! I'm impressed! It's just lovely!!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! And only two days? I'm impressed.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Amazing DH. And also absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! Between your beautiful work, speedy turn out,and dh's taking charge, I'm in awe!


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

When i saw Dee’s post & picture yesterday, i said to myself, i want to make that one. I’m so happy to see your picture. It is as lovely as as Dee’s. You are such a whiz!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely lovely work


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!!! It was sort of impressive how my husband just took over while he watched me knit away, thanks!


Beverooni said:


> Wow! I'm impressed! It's just lovely!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, with the US 8 needles and worsted weight yarn this project moved rather quickly. Of course the big help was DH who saw that I was on a "mission", as he put it and took over all the household chores. Thanks.


peanutpatty said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! And only two days? I'm impressed.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, yes, he is amazing. Thanks for your kind words.


COgramma said:


> Amazing DH. And also absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Maureenb, he is such big help. The pattern is so easy, it is a quick knit and the results I think are lovely. Thanks.


maureenb said:


> Wow! Between your beautiful work, speedy turn out,and dh's taking charge, I'm in awe!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is gorgeous! I can't believe you made it in 2 days! :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

First of all, I see you are in Santa Barbara, how are you faring with the smoke and are you close to the fires? I hope all is well with you. I said the same to myself, got to make this one and it turned out lovely, just like Dee's posting. Thanks for your kind words.


calmeroth said:


> When i saw Dee's post & picture yesterday, i said to myself, i want to make that one. I'm so happy to see your picture. It is as lovely as as Dee's. You are such a whiz!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!


cathie02664 said:


> Lovely lovely work


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

It’s gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup, only two days of course, I did nothing else...well I did eat and drank a lot of water ( with it's consequences) but all in all just 2 days. This is a super quick knit, it is very easy pattern and as you can see there is a bit of garter stitch which is not difficult at all. Thanks for your kind words.


Country Bumpkins said:


> It is gorgeous! I can't believe you made it in 2 days! :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much, the pattern is gorgeous indeed, thanks.


samlou said:


> It's gorgeous.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

That's really beautiful


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

What another beautiful job on another awesome Dee pattern. Your cousin will just love it. I think you'll have to make one for yourself next, though. Happy knitting and that husband of yours sounds like a real treasure, too!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Pattibe, thanks!!! Happy Holidays to you and your family!


pattibe said:


> That's really beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, you are so sweet.. thanks for your kind comments. Happy Knitting to you too!


Larkster said:


> What another beautiful job on another awesome Dee pattern. Your cousin will just love it. I think you'll have to make one for yourself next, though. Happy knitting and that husband of yours sounds like a real treasure, too!!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

I am really impressed with your effort...2 days! And of course the pattern is intriguing.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Very impressive...it is lovely.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks Pattibe, thanks!!! Happy Holidays to you and your family!


Thank you...Happy Holidays to you too. Hope to see you in January. I really do love this shawl.....I just might have to deviate from my usual sweaters to make this.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am very impressed with you & your hubby! Looks like you make a great team. Oh & beautiful work too. It will be a great gift. ????


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just beautiful, lovely color, great knitting. Manos is fabulous yarn. Your cousin will be thrilled.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

WOW! WOW! WOW! Between your beautiful knitting and that yarn, your Anisah ROCKS!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oops, I got button pushing happy and made a double post. But your Anisah is worth it! LOL!


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> First of all, I see you are in Santa Barbara, how are you faring with the smoke and are you close to the fires? I hope all is well with you. I said the same to myself, got to make this one and it turned out lovely, just like Dee's posting. Thanks for your kind words.


Thank you for your concern. I'm not close to the fires which are now 25% contained. It has burned many, many acres. The nearly 8,000 firefighting personnel have done a fantastic job. The air quality is bad & ash is on everything but thankful to be alive in this great city! We are not out of the woods yet though.


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

You have done a beautiful job.....
I am afraid of the cabling.....any suggestions/comments?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Two days!! That's some SERIOUS knitting. And it's beautiful too. Love the design...mine is on the needles and hopefully it will be the first project I'll complete in the year 2018.


----------



## oilewe (Nov 3, 2017)

Beautiful!
I am addicted to All things Dee!!!


----------



## alliehb (Jun 23, 2016)

What a lucky cousin you have! Your work is beautiful! I'm so glad to see the shawl close up. It looks like it was fun to knit, too! It's a work of love to be cherished!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Yes it did, only 2 days to knit up this beauty. When I saw this Dee O'Keefe pattern I just had to make it so, for 2 days I went on a knitting frenzy while DH cooked, cleaned and tiptoed around me. Love that guy!
> I used under 3 skeins of Maxima yarn by Manos del Uruguay on U. S. 8 needles ( no wonder it went so fast!). I loved watching how the cable lined one side of this asymmetrical shawl which, paired
> with its laced borders gave it a chic and distinct look and in my humble opinion, great project for an advanced beginner knitter.Lovely, lovely it turned out and a wonderful gift for my dear cousin who
> lives in cold country.
> ...


hand knitting two days wow if I do need two months.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Yes it did, only 2 days to knit up this beauty. When I saw this Dee O'Keefe pattern I just had to make it so, for 2 days I went on a knitting frenzy while DH cooked, cleaned and tiptoed around me. Love that guy!
> I used under 3 skeins of Maxima yarn by Manos del Uruguay on U. S. 8 needles ( no wonder it went so fast!). I loved watching how the cable lined one side of this asymmetrical shawl which, paired
> with its laced borders gave it a chic and distinct look and in my humble opinion, great project for an advanced beginner knitter.Lovely, lovely it turned out and a wonderful gift for my dear cousin who
> lives in cold country.
> ...


Very beautiful and the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm joining in to join say it is truly gorgeous! Such beautiful knitting.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

GORGEOUS.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful - definitely keep that hubby!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well it was love at first sight and just had to make it. I was astounded at how fast I was able to make this beauty but then U.S. 8's helped! Thanks.


eikeat said:


> I am really impressed with your effort...2 days! And of course the pattern is intriguing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I have never used this yarn before but the color sold me. Thanks for your comments.


dunnville89 said:


> Just beautiful, lovely color, great knitting. Manos is fabulous yarn. Your cousin will be thrilled.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


imalulu said:


> Very impressive...it is lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, beautiful pattern indeed.


crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Probably will see you in January. I forgot to mention that the designer has a BOGO going on right now, just in case you are considering this shawl.


pattibe said:


> Thank you...Happy Holidays to you too. Hope to see you in January. I really do love this shawl.....I just might have to deviate from my usual sweaters to make this.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, he sure spoils me with his caring attitude. Knows not to talk to me when I am counting, that's for sure. Thanks for your sweet comments.


Kim Pracy said:


> I am very impressed with you & your hubby! Looks like you make a great team. Oh & beautiful work too. It will be a great gift. ????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Rosalie, it was one that I just had to do, love at first sight. How is your weather? We are not having a White Christmas down here in So Cal...drat!


AlderRose said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW! Between your beautiful knitting and that yarn, your Anisah ROCKS!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So sweet of you!


AlderRose said:


> Oops, I got button pushing happy and made a double post. But your Anisah is worth it! LOL!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well we were evacuated during the last fire which was in the Anaheim Hills area. Quite scary.


calmeroth said:


> Thank you for your concern. I'm not close to the fires which are now 25% contained. It has burned many, many acres. The nearly 8,000 firefighting personnel have done a fantastic job. The air quality is bad & ash is on everything but thankful to be alive in this great city! We are not out of the woods yet though.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you. Cables are easy, have you thought of checking through YouTube? I have found their knitting videos to be quite helpful. I would make sure that I had the right size cable needle because if it is too thin then you might get frustrated because the stitches might slip through it. If you have a Michaels near you you can use their 40% off coupon to get one of the packages that contains 2 or 3 cable needles in one package. My first big project ( when I was 18) was a sweater that had cables and I took it slow and easy, once you have repeated the cable that many times it will become easier. I do believe that if you are at least an advance beginner, this shawl is for you. Thanks!


whale watcher said:


> You have done a beautiful job.....
> I am afraid of the cabling.....any suggestions/comments?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It really is a fast knit with those 8 needles, it won't take you that long. Thanks!


Pocahontas said:


> Two days!! That's some SERIOUS knitting. And it's beautiful too. Love the design...mine is on the needles and hopefully it will be the first project I'll complete in the year 2018.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We are a happy bunch of addicts...of Dee addicts!!!


oilewe said:


> Beautiful!
> I am addicted to All things Dee!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It was a fun and oh so quick knit!!! I am the lucky cousin, she loves anything I knit as she can wear it and wears it well. Thanks!


alliehb said:


> What a lucky cousin you have! Your work is beautiful! I'm so glad to see the shawl close up. It looks like it was fun to knit, too! It's a work of love to be cherished!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Now, now....it would not take you that long at all, big needles and worsted weight knit up fast!!


WaterFall said:


> hand knitting two days wow if I do need two months.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!!!


Aunty M said:


> Very beautiful and the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


yover8 said:


> I'm joining in to join say it is truly gorgeous! Such beautiful knitting.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!


deshka said:


> GORGEOUS.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, oh yes, he is a keeper!


Gaildh said:


> Beautiful - definitely keep that hubby!


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautifully done. Now that you said it is easy it's something I want to try. Dee's patterns are all lovely!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pat, I've said it before, and I'll say it again and again - your knitting skills, the yarns and colors you choose, and Dee's patterns are a no-fail combo! This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No time like the present!!! Dee has a BOGO sale going on. I love her designs and this one was so easy...just flew off the needles. Thanks!


fancythatfancythis said:


> Beautifully done. Now that you said it is easy it's something I want to try. Dee's patterns are all lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks mamapo80, thanks so much for your kind comments. Yup!! Love those Dee patterns.


mamapr80 said:


> Pat, I've said it before, and I'll say it again and again - your knitting skills, the yarns and colors you choose, and Dee's patterns are a no-fail combo! This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Pat, Stunning!!!! What a gorgeous shawl! Your cousin is one lucky recipient! I know she appreciates the fruits of your labor. It is gorgeous and a very classic and elegant shawl! Only 2 days? You are fast! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Candy, It was a fast knit, I loved making it and I know my cousin will be surprised when she opens it on Christmas morning. Thanks for your sweet comments.


Sandiego said:


> Pat, Stunning!!!! What a gorgeous shawl! Your cousin is one lucky recipient! I know she appreciates the fruits of your labor. It is gorgeous and a very classic and elegant shawl! Only 2 days? You are fast! ;0)


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

I’m not a shawl person but when Dee posted this pattern, I thought ‘I will be making that shawl’. You did a great job.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't know what impresses me most: this beautiful pattern, your knitting or... your DH????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!! I got hooked on Dee's patterns a few years ago and now I just wait for that"release" day".


hubleyddavis said:


> I'm not a shawl person but when Dee posted this pattern, I thought 'I will be making that shawl'. You did a great job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well my husband is a sweetie, I guess he likes that I am retired and enjoy knitting. The pattern is indeed beautiful, I was mesmerized by the cable, the lace at each end and frankly the garter portion was like taking a break. It is quite a different design, so chic! Thanks!


inkie said:


> Don't know what impresses me most: this beautiful pattern, your knitting or... your DH????


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Yes it did, only 2 days to knit up this beauty. When I saw this Dee O'Keefe pattern I just had to make it so, for 2 days I went on a knitting frenzy while DH cooked, cleaned and tiptoed around me. Love that guy!
> I used under 3 skeins of Maxima yarn by Manos del Uruguay on U. S. 8 needles ( no wonder it went so fast!). I loved watching how the cable lined one side of this asymmetrical shawl which, paired
> with its laced borders gave it a chic and distinct look and in my humble opinion, great project for an advanced beginner knitter.Lovely, lovely it turned out and a wonderful gift for my dear cousin who
> lives in cold country.
> ...


Oh Pat, you really outdid yourself! It is so beautiful. That is such a great yarn choice for the design. I know that colorway, but had no idea that it would knit up so subtly--very classy. You are the world's fastest knitter, I swear. I was cranking it out, but no way could I have done it in 2 days. Also, your husband is much better than my husband. (There is no universe where that much helpfulness would have happened at my house.) What a keeper! Tell him I love him too! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Probably will see you in January. I forgot to mention that the designer has a BOGO going on right now, just in case you are considering this shawl.


I noticed. Will have to order. Love this????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Dee, thanks for your kind words and I'll convey your message to my DH. I see that there is a new pattern...OMGosh!!!


stevieland said:


> Oh Pat, you really outdid yourself! It is so beautiful. That is such a great yarn choice for the design. I know that colorway, but had no idea that it would knit up so subtly--very classy. You are the world's fastest knitter, I swear. I was cranking it out, but no way could I have done it in 2 days. Also, your husband is much better than my husband. (There is no universe where that much helpfulness would have happened at my house.) What a keeper! Tell him I love him too! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

pattibe said:


> I noticed. Will have to order. Love this????


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

It's really beautiful. Isn't it nice to just go on a bender sometimes and knit/crochet from morning til night.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks...yes sometimes you just have to do it and let the rest of the world fend for themselves. However, having said that I know that my DH is just wonderful when it comes to my staying home and knitting away, I guess after so many years of each of us going in different directions while we worked these are the rewards of retirement. Thanks and the pattern is really beautiful.


YNotCrochet said:


> It's really beautiful. Isn't it nice to just go on a bender sometimes and knit/crochet from morning til night.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

that really is a beauty. I'm impressed you made it in two days. I'm not good at sitting that long


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is so pretty, Pat...you absolutely shock me with your speed...and the results are always so lovely...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much!! I am not either, that is why my DH just took over, he could not believe that I was so engrossed in this project, so he left me alone to do it. I am one of those that can sit and knit for a while then have to get up and stretch , bend over and then get back into knitting. With my arthritis I do have to get up and do my work out.


Mitzi said:


> that really is a beauty. I'm impressed you made it in two days. I'm not good at sitting that long


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks nanciann, sounds like I am a speed demon but help from DH made it easy for me to get this one out pretty quickly. I must add that suing US 8 needles speeded up the process because had this been on US 3 or 4's it would have been a longer trek. Love those Dee patterns!


nanciann said:


> That is so pretty, Pat...you absolutely shock me with your speed...and the results are always so lovely...


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely shawl. Just bought that pattern tonight. Looking forward to knitting it up soon. However, it will take me a lot longer to finish it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. I bet you it won't take that long..consider the size needles and then the yarn is not your lace weight but worsted weight. It does go faster than you think and the result is amazing!!! Good luck and please post your Anisah when you are done so that we can all admire your work.


5th Angel said:


> Lovely shawl. Just bought that pattern tonight. Looking forward to knitting it up soon. However, it will take me a lot longer to finish it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Naneast. How is your weather, could you at least send us some cool air here in the West Coast, we'd love to get some.


Naneast said:


> Gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Just gorgeous. Thanks for posting this link.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Lucky cousin!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

WOW That would take me 2 MONTHS!!! Beautiful


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

OK, you all have convinced me to try Dee's patterns. I just bought this shawl and the cowl. I've never worn a shawl but this one looks lovely.


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## hvt60 (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow! That gorgeous shawl in 2 days! I am beyond impressed!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful scarf, beautiful colour, beautifully done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Mad loch said:


> It's gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, it is an absolutely beautiful shawl pattern. Thanks.


Alto53 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Louisezervas, thanks!


louisezervas said:


> It is beautiful!


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow! The shawl is gorgeous, your DH is amazing, and your knitting is lovely! :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, beautiful pattern indeed!


grandmatimestwo said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, you are most welcome.


slmhuffman said:


> Just gorgeous. Thanks for posting this link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks , gorgeous pattern and I am the lucky cousin !!


johannecw said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Lucky cousin!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


cinknitting said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

THanks Mikebkk, thanks! Love your patterns too!


mikebkk said:


> Very nice!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you very much!


LindaH said:


> Beautiful work!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah...it's actually quite easy to make. I bet it would take you well under a month.


PattyH said:


> WOW That would take me 2 MONTHS!!! Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You will love it!!! I love her cowl patterns as well, very chic!


marthat said:


> OK, you all have convinced me to try Dee's patterns. I just bought this shawl and the cowl. I've never worn a shawl but this one looks lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


KnitIdea said:


> Beautiful


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I had help from DH, he took over as he could tell I was on a "mission". Thanks.


hvt60 said:


> Wow! That gorgeous shawl in 2 days! I am beyond impressed!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It can be worn as a scarf, foulard, or shawl...Thanks!


Savta Fern said:


> Beautiful scarf, beautiful colour, beautifully done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


mcmanusp said:


> Wow! The shawl is gorgeous, your DH is amazing, and your knitting is lovely! :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bytheway, what is a BOGO?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


betty boivin said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Buy One, Get One ( free), go to link I gave for the pattern and it will be explained.


betty boivin said:


> Bytheway, what is a BOGO?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Sleep? Who needs sleep when you could knit the gorgeous shawl in 2 days!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I did get some sleep...thanks!


aknitter said:


> Sleep? Who needs sleep when you could knit the gorgeous shawl in 2 days!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!


harter0310 said:


> Beautiful shawl.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's stunning (you hubby is also mega wonderful).


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is beautiful. 
Can't believe you made it in two days.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and what a sweet guy you have. Beautiful gift.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Gorgeous I bet you couldn't put it down.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Magnificent


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, yes on both counts!


mperrone said:


> It's stunning (you hubby is also mega wonderful).


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I could not believe it either but it's true, just 2 days!! Thanks.


mombr4 said:


> It is beautiful.
> Can't believe you made it in two days.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Kathy, my DH is quite a sweetie! Thanks.


Katsch said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and what a sweet guy you have. Beautiful gift.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's an understatement, I was on a knitting frenzy sort of speak, loved making this one!


Joyce Ostle said:


> Gorgeous I bet you couldn't put it down.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


AussieSheila said:


> Magnificent


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautiful gift.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

It’s lovely.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

patocenizo said:


> Yes it did, only 2 days to knit up this beauty. When I saw this Dee O'Keefe pattern I just had to make it so, for 2 days I went on a knitting frenzy while DH cooked, cleaned and tiptoed around me. Love that guy!
> I used under 3 skeins of Maxima yarn by Manos del Uruguay on U. S. 8 needles ( no wonder it went so fast!). I loved watching how the cable lined one side of this asymmetrical shawl which, paired
> with its laced borders gave it a chic and distinct look and in my humble opinion, great project for an advanced beginner knitter.Lovely, lovely it turned out and a wonderful gift for my dear cousin who
> lives in cold country.
> ...


I love this pattern , you did such a great job . I'm reluctant to buy it , I have too many already and have not started any of them yet .


----------



## shosh (Sep 18, 2017)

Only two days!!! It's gorgious


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautifully knit.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh so pretty????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

It is a beauty!!! I started one a couple nights ago and I agree that it is a wonderfully easy to work pattern. I am so used to working with fingering yarn on size 3 or 4 needles that this is growing quickly. I am making one for a friend in her favorite color. She was just diagnosed with breast cancer and I felt this would be a renewable hug for her.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you


Jerlyn said:


> Beautiful gift.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it 's a lovely pattern.


Cinwilso said:


> It's lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


Mitch said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well what can I say? However, Dee has a BOGO going on now. I know, I have lots of patterns...so little time!! I love this pattern too!


mossstitch said:


> I love this pattern , you did such a great job . I'm reluctant to buy it , I have too many already and have not started any of them yet .


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, only two days...thanks!


shosh said:


> Only two days!!! It's gorgious


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


ngriff said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, the pattern is beautiful!


sanditoes48 said:


> Beautifully knit.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much!


Swwhidbee said:


> Oh so pretty????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are so kind to make this one for your friend, I pray that all goes well for her. I am glad you are making this shawl and can verify that it does rather quickly, those size 8 needles are wonderful!!! Thanks.


Kay Knits said:


> It is a beauty!!! I started one a couple nights ago and I agree that it is a wonderfully easy to work pattern. I am so used to working with fingering yarn on size 3 or 4 needles that this is growing quickly. I am making one for a friend in her favorite color. She was just diagnosed with breast cancer and I felt this would be a renewable hug for her.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

I am amazed, it will take me 2 weeks to make a beanie hat.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous! Your cousin will be so happy and thankful for this special gift ????


----------



## scarly (May 4, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Love your work and the color is exquisite.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I bought the pattern the other day. You did a beautiful job. The yarn is gorgeous


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is one lovely shawl. I really like the openwork section on both sides of the cable. You did one wonderful job and in only 2 days!! Great. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It's beautiful and your knitting time is impressive.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and the knitting is so nice.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Gorgeous! 
Tina


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It's beautiful. What a nice hubby you have.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I'm impressed with the lovely shawl but more impressed with the DH!


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Just started mine yesterday....have a 2 yr old grandson with me days, so will take a while...lol


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Sold ...... on my way to buy the pattern! I love Dee's patterns - all of them! I just need the time to knit all the ones I have!! You did a great job and your DH deserves a medal!


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

So beautiful!!! Love this pattern!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

I can see why you went on a knitting frenzy with it. It’s awesome. I love it.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

2 days???? Can I borrow your DH?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


Nushie01079 said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


marlo said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I had help..DH took over all of the household stuff while I went on a knitting frenzy. Thanks


ginnyinnr said:


> I am amazed, it will take me 2 weeks to make a beanie hat.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you! I am sure she will enjoy it!


maggiex4 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Your cousin will be so happy and thankful for this special gift ????


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! Lovely pattern.


scarly said:


> Lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


uscgmom4 said:


> Lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you very much!


koudsema said:


> Love your work and the color is exquisite.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it's a pretty pattern. Thanks.


simplyelizabeth said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Ladyj960 said:


> Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I had never worked with this yarn before and I was not too sure how it was going to look but it turned out rather nice. Thanks. I am glad you have the pattern, make sure you share with us your Anisah.


scrapbookbabs said:


> I bought the pattern the other day. You did a beautiful job. The yarn is gorgeous


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I did a double answer to this...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Isn't that a nice "trim"? the openwork on both sides of the cable give it a unique look. Thanks for your kind comments.


jberg said:


> This is one lovely shawl. I really like the openwork section on both sides of the cable. You did one wonderful job and in only 2 days!! Great. Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


Granana48 said:


> It's beautiful and your knitting time is impressive.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is such a nice pattern, thanks.


jaml said:


> Beautiful shawl and the knitting is so nice.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


MommaCrochet said:


> Gorgeous!
> Tina


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely, I do have a very nice hubby. Thanks


castingstitches said:


> It's beautiful. What a nice hubby you have.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll have to tell him that!!! Thanks for the sweet comments.


Ettenna said:


> I'm impressed with the lovely shawl but more impressed with the DH!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess the 2 year old cant cook or clean...huh....It will take you a bit longer!


Mgoose said:


> Just started mine yesterday....have a 2 yr old grandson with me days, so will take a while...lol


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Perfect!!! You will love this pattern.


valmac said:


> Sold ...... on my way to buy the pattern! I love Dee's patterns - all of them! I just need the time to knit all the ones I have!! You did a great job and your DH deserves a medal!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, so do I!


pattymea said:


> So beautiful!!! Love this pattern!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


cullenbe said:


> Awesome


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess now you know what I mean. Love it! Thanks.


LewzOurselves said:


> I can see why you went on a knitting frenzy with it. It's awesome. I love it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't borrow him, but I'll tell him....Thanks!


judyr said:


> 2 days???? Can I borrow your DH?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it's a great pattern.


JeanneW said:


> Looks great!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

So beautiful as is all her patterns. You did a great job in two days.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

I love this shawl. It is wonderful indeed! And terrific that you could do it in two days, even with marathon knitting. Great job. I wonder if the pattern could be done in a shawl that is just a regular straight shawl instead of the one in the pattern. I think it is possible. Would anyone out there try to convert it? It would be gorgeous also in just a straightaway shawl.


----------



## old timer (Nov 25, 2016)

Could you please tell me the color of yarn you used? I thought it was natural but can't be sure


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Just lovely.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

MERCY ! That was quick.
And what a lovely shawl.
Awesome work on that cable


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Yes it did, only 2 days to knit up this beauty. When I saw this Dee O'Keefe pattern I just had to make it so, for 2 days I went on a knitting frenzy while DH cooked, cleaned and tiptoed around me. Love that guy!
> I used under 3 skeins of Maxima yarn by Manos del Uruguay on U. S. 8 needles ( no wonder it went so fast!). I loved watching how the cable lined one side of this asymmetrical shawl which, paired
> with its laced borders gave it a chic and distinct look and in my humble opinion, great project for an advanced beginner knitter.Lovely, lovely it turned out and a wonderful gift for my dear cousin who
> lives in cold country.
> ...


It's lovely.


----------



## BonitaSharon (Feb 4, 2017)

Although I resisted the pattern when Dee posted her shawl, your shawl is so lovely that I am going on Ravelry to buy it now. We are headed to Ashville, N.C., and I've heard there are wonderful shops there. I am taking a few patterns, and this will be one of them.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

2 days! Wow. It's beautiful.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I wish I could knit like that. It is a beautiful pattern no doubt.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Really beautiful. What wonderful work you do.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I wish I could knit like that. It is a beautiful pattern no doubt.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am so impressed with your knitting and speed. Seems like you are your husband work nicely together. He is a keeper, for sure.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

calmeroth said:


> Thank you for your concern. I'm not close to the fires which are now 25% contained. It has burned many, many acres. The nearly 8,000 firefighting personnel have done a fantastic job. The air quality is bad & ash is on everything but thankful to be alive in this great city! We are not out of the woods yet though.


Patito, I am glad to hear you are safe. I used to live in Ojai and still have many friends there. 
The ashes seem to be part of your screen name? Yes, the firefighters are heroes!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you. Yes, her patterns are beautiful.


ptspraker said:


> So beautiful as is all her patterns. You did a great job in two days.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have absolutely not one drop of designer blood in me..none whatsoever but if you are clever enough to put your thoughts into yarn I bet it would be smashing!!! Maybe ask Dee if she would consider it. thanks for your lovely comments.


dunflyin said:


> I love this shawl. It is wonderful indeed! And terrific that you could do it in two days, even with marathon knitting. Great job. I wonder if the pattern could be done in a shawl that is just a regular straight shawl instead of the one in the pattern. I think it is possible. Would anyone out there try to convert it? It would be gorgeous also in just a straightaway shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I used Maxima by Manos del Uruguay and the color is eucalyptus. Almost 3 skeins.


old timer said:


> Could you please tell me the color of yarn you used? I thought it was natural but can't be sure


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


dhendrix said:


> Just lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


LEE1313 said:


> MERCY ! That was quick.
> And what a lovely shawl.
> Awesome work on that cable


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it is a lovely pattern.


budasha said:


> It's lovely.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very beautiful. Your yarn choice for this shawl is perfect


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I have been to Ashville N.C. and yes, there are a couple of yarn shops where I left some money a few years ago. I can't recall the names but if I think of them I'll send yo a P.M. Thanks.


BonitaSharon said:


> Although I resisted the pattern when Dee posted her shawl, your shawl is so lovely that I am going on Ravelry to buy it now. We are headed to Ashville, N.C., and I've heard there are wonderful shops there. I am taking a few patterns, and this will be one of them.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!


kittygritty said:


> 2 days! Wow. It's beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We all can certainly knit to make this pattern, it is quite easy and beautiful!


Patrice B-Z said:


> I wish I could knit like that. It is a beautiful pattern no doubt.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Gabriell said:


> Really beautiful. What wonderful work you do.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it is a beautiful pattern.


Oma 7 said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely, my DH is a keeper and so sweet. Thanks for your kind comments.


Cdambro said:


> I am so impressed with your knitting and speed. Seems like you are your husband work nicely together. He is a keeper, for sure.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually it was another lady that wrote all of that. Yes, we too had the fires quite close to us but that was in October when we were evacuated. Actually the name Patocenizo comes from the yarn shop where I learned to knit when I was a teenager and we lived in Mexico City.


AuntieLoof said:


> Patito, I am glad to hear you are safe. I used to live in Ojai and still have many friends there.
> The ashes seem to be part of your screen name? Yes, the firefighters are heroes!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


JeanneW said:


> Looks great!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, I had never used this yarn before and I am pleased with the results. Thanks!


Tove said:


> Very beautiful. Your yarn choice for this shawl is perfect


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

That is an “O my goodness” Work of art! How beautiful! I love the color and how sweet and kind of you to part with it as a gift! I’m astonished at how kind people are!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you mean 2 weeks, not 2 days? It is divine.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Jbenn said:


> It's beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a lovely cousin that I dearly love so its for her. Thanks for your kind comments.


Finny said:


> That is an "O my goodness" Work of art! How beautiful! I love the color and how sweet and kind of you to part with it as a gift! I'm astonished at how kind people are!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


bhappy41b said:


> Your shawl is gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

2 days..... yes this was a fast one to make, I'd call it a speedy one, I was on a mission. Thanks!


bettyirene said:


> Did you mean 2 weeks, not 2 days? It is divine.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

2 days? Did you eat? Did you sleep? Did you even go to the bathroom?


----------



## janpowell (Jul 13, 2014)

I just purchased the pattern also during the 2 for the price of one sale. I love your results, just beautiful. I'm forcing myself to finish a couple projects before beginning. Thanks for letting us know which yarn you used.


----------



## Eyelash (Nov 14, 2011)

You never cease to amaze me! Don’t know how you did it in two days. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh this is absolutely beautiful. What I am most impressed about is your husband taking over household duties. He is pretty special and I know you know that. Your shawl is georgeous and is it on sale at Raverly? I noticed that they were having a special on Dee's patterns that you could buy 2 for the price of one. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work I definitely want to try it. I know who to contact if I need help.

Merry Christmas.

Linda


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I love this. Thanks for posting the pattern link! I am quite sure it will take me longer than three days but does look very doable.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful! I got the pattern but........it will take me far MORE then 3 days to knit!


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Two days? Amazing and beautiful. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh my how stunning, I must go buy this beautiful pattern ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Double....


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful and impressive. Love thecolor.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I just love this shawl. One of these days I will pluck up the courage to give it a go. :sm02:


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Well that was quick. Nice job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, Debbie, I ate, I slept and did run to the bathroom but not much else...did no housework or cooked.


yotbum said:


> 2 days? Did you eat? Did you sleep? Did you even go to the bathroom?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are quite welcome! Thanks.


janpowell said:


> I just purchased the pattern also during the 2 for the price of one sale. I love your results, just beautiful. I'm forcing myself to finish a couple projects before beginning. Thanks for letting us know which yarn you used.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well my dear friend, that's all I did!! Thanks for the compliments!


Eyelash said:


> You never cease to amaze me! Don't know how you did it in two days. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, beautiful pattern.


brdlvr27 said:


> Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I do not sell my items, the sale is Dee's patterns. Thanks so much for your kind words.. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


Linda Haworth said:


> Oh this is absolutely beautiful. What I am most impressed about is your husband taking over household duties. He is pretty special and I know you know that. Your shawl is georgeous and is it on sale at Raverly? I noticed that they were having a special on Dee's patterns that you could buy 2 for the price of one. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work I definitely want to try it. I know who to contact if I need help.
> 
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> Linda


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is quite doable maybe 3 days at the most I got the yarn at our local Purl Soho warehouse which should be close to you since it is now located in Irvine. Thanks.


Peggan said:


> I love this. Thanks for posting the pattern link! I am quite sure it will take me longer than three days but does look very doable.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

At this time of the year, it is understandable but quite doable. Thanks.


pierrette said:


> Beautiful! I got the pattern but........it will take me far MORE then 3 days to knit!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! Yup 2 days


katyasgrammy said:


> Two days? Amazing and beautiful. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: back at you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


sanchezs said:


> Beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is quite a beautiful pattern. Thanks.


Nanamel14 said:


> Oh my how stunning, I must go buy this beautiful pattern ☺


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


sharmend said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, the color is eucalyptus! Thanks.


Momvam said:


> Beautiful and impressive. Love thecolor.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

When you do, please post your shawl so that we can all enjoy! Thanks.


Reyna said:


> I just love this shawl. One of these days I will pluck up the courage to give it a go. :sm02:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


Deb-Auckland said:


> Well that was quick. Nice job.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Exquisite, so beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


elenapicado said:


> Exquisite, so beautiful.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

That is so beautiful and made in only two days! Your needles must have been flying! Well done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes they were!!! Thanks, it is a beautiful pattern.


SeasideKnit said:


> That is so beautiful and made in only two days! Your needles must have been flying! Well done!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! You must have worked 24/7. Lovely.


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Stunning! 2 days! Awesome! ...apparently you don't need much sleep...? lol Thanks for the link so I didn't have to search to put it in my Ravelry favorites!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Not quite 24/7, maybe 12/2...


riversong200 said:


> Wow! You must have worked 24/7. Lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh! but I do need lots of sleep however I do wake up around 4:00 am ( I go to the gym by 6:00 am) and get a couple of quiet hours with nothing but knitting take breaks but for the most part that is all I do, knit away! Thanks.


flyovercindy said:


> Stunning! 2 days! Awesome! ...apparently you don't need much sleep...? lol Thanks for the link so I didn't have to search to put it in my Ravelry favorites!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

So very lovely. This is on my list of shawls I want to do.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, the pattern is indeed very pretty.


Susan Marie said:


> Very pretty.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That is great!!! Yes, the pattern is lovely, thanks!


Milotian said:


> So very lovely. This is on my list of shawls I want to do.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Love the color and the pattern. Very Pretty indeed.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Love the color and the pattern. Very Pretty indeed.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it was an easy knit, thanks.


Revan said:


> Well done!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, gorgeous pattern.


cherylthompson said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful! You must knit like lightning! Lol I love that pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well that's sort of what I did, knitted like lightning!!! LOL Thanks!


MaryA said:


> Wow! That's beautiful! You must knit like lightning! Lol I love that pattern.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, the pattern is indeed beautiful!


spinninggill said:


> Beautiful


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, gorgeous pattern, thanks.


Keepmeinstitches said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

How gorgeous is this?!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

janielha said:


> How gorgeous is this?![/Thank you!!!


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Turned out lovely. Thank you for sharing! You are very talented.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for looking... it's not a talent, it's a love of knitting lovely patterns. Thanks1


Casper1 said:


> Turned out lovely. Thank you for sharing! You are very talented.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Just absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!! Thank you very much.


Catlady45 said:


> Just absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That was quick. Looks amazing. :sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it was quick...I guess I got hooked on it and just had to finish it. Thanks for your kind words.


Hannelore said:


> That was quick. Looks amazing. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: back at you!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Gorgeous - 2 days!!!! Not only am I inspired by the shawl but also by the potential speed - even if I took five times as long I would be happy.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Lady Macbeth! BTW, ee has her BOGO until the end of this month just in case you were thinking of getting the pattern.


LadyMacbeth said:


> Gorgeous - 2 days!!!! Not only am I inspired by the shawl but also by the potential speed - even if I took five times as long I would be happy.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks Lady Macbeth! BTW, ee has her BOGO until the end of this month just in case you were thinking of getting the pattern.


Already ahead of you on that one - thanks for the lovely inspiration.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's great!! Thanks for your kind remarks. Merry Christmas!


LadyMacbeth said:


> Already ahead of you on that one - thanks for the lovely inspiration.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

HI Pat, your shawl is gorgeous...beautiful color too! Wow, how fast you knitted this, even with your DH's help! Your cousin will be thrilled to have it. Merry Christmas to you and yours..
:sm24:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Edie, yes I can knit really fast specially when I get help from DH. Merry Christmas to you and yours too! Do you celebrate Christmas or Hanukkah?


edithann said:


> HI Pat, your shawl is gorgeous...beautiful color too! Wow, how fast you knitted this, even with your DH's help! Your cousin will be thrilled to have it. Merry Christmas to you and yours..
> :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks Edie, yes I can knit really fast specially when I get help from DH. Merry Christmas to you and yours too! Do you celebrate Christmas or Hanukkah?


Thanks Pat, we celebrate both..
:sm11:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

More gifts!!!!


edithann said:


> Thanks Pat, we celebrate both..
> :sm11:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> More gifts!!!!


 :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so beautiful, wow 2 days....I must go buy, I'm not able to knit just yet but will clear a few wip's real soon. I think this will be perfect for my Neice for after she has had her baby in January, I may try and get it made so it's not just the baby getting gifts lol


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well thank you for the kind words. BTW, Dee is having a BOGO until the end of this month so it's a nice time to get some of her patterns. Your niece will be a lucky new mom with her new baby and showing off this shawl. 


Nanamel14 said:


> So so beautiful, wow 2 days....I must go buy, I'm not able to knit just yet but will clear a few wip's real soon. I think this will be perfect for my Neice for after she has had her baby in January, I may try and get it made so it's not just the baby getting gifts lol


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks, the pattern is beautiful...thus the results. Thanks again


rp1917 said:


> Beautiful!


----------

